# New Home needed for male pointer



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

I have posted this in another Ex-Pat forum that will remain nameless 
I was given the same treatment at the poster who was looking for a home for their Bulldog Harley.
I saw how well they were received on here. So I thought I would try here too.
We unfortuantly have been forced to move back to the U.K already and he is being looked after by our lovely neighbours in Spain. 







Hi All,

We need to Re-Home our 6 year old Pointer. He has a great personality and has lots of energy. He would need somewhere with plenty of space. He would also be great for someone who does a lot of hunting.
We are in the Turis area of Valencia.
So if anyone would like him or knows anyone, please contact me.
Thanks Anna


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

AnnamW said:


> I have posted this in another Ex-Pat forum that will remain nameless
> I was given the same treatment at the poster who was looking for a home for their Bulldog Harley.
> I saw how well they were received on here. So I thought I would try here too.
> We unfortuantly have been forced to move back to the U.K already and he is being looked after by our lovely neighbours in Spain.
> ...


Hope you have more success here. The natives are very friendly and helpful so it should not be a bad experience for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AnnamW said:


> I have posted this in another Ex-Pat forum that will remain nameless
> I was given the same treatment at the poster who was looking for a home for their Bulldog Harley.
> I saw how well they were received on here. So I thought I would try here too.
> We unfortuantly have been forced to move back to the U.K already and he is being looked after by our lovely neighbours in Spain.
> ...


Yes, we're a load of softies on this forum lol!!! I hope we can help to find your doggie a home. Thats not really the only thing we do on the forum tho, but if we can help then great

Good luck and fingers crossed

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, we're a load of softies on this forum lol!!! I hope we can help to find your doggie a home. Thats not really the only thing we do on the forum tho, but if we can help then great
> 
> Good luck and fingers crossed
> 
> Jo xxx


Soon we will need a new subforum for these cases 

Maybe post some more details like, vaccination/chip status, personality, how is he with other dogs/cats/bunnies/hamsters/goldfish and a picture wouldnt go amiss.


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

jojo said:


> Yes, we're a load of softies on this forum lol!!! I hope we can help to find your doggie a home. Thats not really the only thing we do on the forum tho, but if we can help then great
> 
> Good luck and fingers crossed
> 
> Jo xxx


As you so rightly said this forum is about a lot of things other than finding a dog a home. It is also about not being judgemental towards the poster and the members here are supportive of people who are having a hard time and not destructive and that is why Anna has decided to brave it and come on here to ask for peoples help. She has had a very hard time on another forum which did not help her confidence so this forum should give her back her faith in humanity even if no home is found for her dog.


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Seb* said:


> Soon we will need a new subforum for these cases
> 
> Maybe post some more details like, vaccination/chip status, personality, how is he with other dogs/cats/bunnies/hamsters/goldfish and a picture wouldnt go amiss.


I have PM´d Anna elsewhere suggesting that she puts on a photo etc. I believe that he has had all of his injections and has a passport but she will clarify this when she is on again.

I do not know the poster but felt very sorry at the treatment she received elsewhere.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Maimee said:


> I do not know the poster but felt very sorry at the treatment she received elsewhere.


One day I really have to research this "mystery" forum everyone talks about lol (i'd be happy to get the URL via PM by someone).

To spare yourself snipy comments it often helps as well to explain, why you can not take the dog with you back to the UK. I often have a problem to understand why people leave their dogs, it's so easy to bring them over. So my initial reaction is: "oh no not another one who doesn't give a **** about the dog". But often (not always!) it turns out there are good valid reasons. But this can be cleared up directly when the post is written. Extensive explanation and lots of details help to find a new home quicker than a simple: "i have 6yr old pointer who need new home!", cause there are thousands of dogs like that in the shelters and death camps in Spain (if i have a choice to rescue a dog that gets gased within 2 weeks or an "expat dog" I know what I would do  ). So you really have to make a case for your dog and we saw how great this can work out on here  

And to the end welcome Anna, hope you stay around and share your Spain experience with others.


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello All, 
Thank you for the warm welcome.
My pointer is all up to date with Vacs as of last year. He is chipped and has his passport.
The only reason we cant have him with us or the reason we couldnt bring him with us , is because we have basically lost everything in Spain . Including our home. 
We had to leave in a rush , but we made arrangements with our very good neighbour for him to be loooked after.
We are now back in the U.K and living in a one bedroom council flat with no jobs.
So the reason he cant be over here is because we cant afford to bring him over and we dont have the room for him. He is used to running round a large garden .

He has a lot of energy and is very loving. He gets on with dogs and cats . He is black with grey speckled feet.
His bad points are he can be a bit boistrous and he will bark if someone comes to the house. He pulls on the lead sometimes but when he is off the lead he always comes back when called.
If anyone has any more questions about him please feel free to ask.
I will put a photo on as soon as I have made enough posts.
Again Thank you for the welcome and I hope I can find a forever home for my boy
Thank you 
Anna


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I would like to wish Anna all the best in finding her dog a new home, it cannot be easy to have to leave your pet behind, but let us hope someone on here can offer him a good loving home and her worries will be over.


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

I will post some pics of our boy soon.. but it wont let me until I have made 4 posts.
He is still in need of a forever home.
Thanks


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay this should be my 4 th post lol!!


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

Its still not letting me post a URL , so I will try one more post and see if it lets me then


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AnnamW said:


> Its still not letting me post a URL , so I will try one more post and see if it lets me then


tut tut tut - shouldn't let you do that with those posts- but it's in a good cause I suppose

it might take a little while to kick in - so why not join in some of the other threads in the meantime?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to Anna. I really wish I could help but we live in a small townhouse with no garden so it would not be suitable.

I am a real animal lover. I help out at the local animal shelter. We brought our dog with us to Spain but he died 18 months later.

I can understand how upsetting it must be to have to leave your dog behind but I do realise that there are times in our lives when other things must come first.

Good luck in finding a new, loving home for your boy.

I know things will get better for you in the future so chin up


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I do so hope you find a home for him--I,too, have a Pointer.They are lovely dogs-intelligent,loyal and with great personalities. I will ask around to see if anyone I know with land would be interested in him.
Lots of luck-- I do hope things work out well for you all in the future.


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

I am finding it so hard to home my boy. I really feel for him over there by himself 
I know people will say well you should have thought about that before leaving But we really didnt have a choice or the time. 

I wish it had all worked out over there and that we were still there with him , in our home.
Sorry all just really thinking about him today and everything that went wrong in Spain :Cry:


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

This is one pic of our boy ..The pic doesnt do him justice ...he is a very handsome chap












Here is another one


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

Can nobody help me rehome this boy :Cry: He so derserves a forever home


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

it's not that people won't help Anna, it's that there are SO many already out here waiting for homes :sad: For me personally, I run a pet lodge and I have had now my 4th dog dumped on me this year :jaw:- and I am very vigorous with 'new' customers too!

I also have 1 that I am boarding for a rescue centre because he is so stressed in there but settled here....

These dogs have got my attention with trying to rehome them because I know first hand what they are like - I have managed to rehome 2 of the 4 dumped ones, and still desperately trying to get homes for the other 2 plus the boarder = 3 although it is a struggle

So please don't think we aren't helping you specifically - it's just that many of us already have heaps on our plate and/or too many dogs as well  

I'm so sorry you've had to get rid of your dog - I'd hate it


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

donz said:


> it's not that people won't help Anna, it's that there are SO many already out here waiting for homes :sad: For me personally, I run a pet lodge and I have had now my 4th dog dumped on me this year :jaw:- and I am very vigorous with 'new' customers too!
> 
> I also have 1 that I am boarding for a rescue centre because he is so stressed in there but settled here....
> 
> ...



I totally agree with Donz--- All my friends have rescue dogs and the local dog refuges are overflowing.I'm sure that it's not that we don't want to help you-we simply can't in many cases. 
There are just so many needy dogs out there.
I'm so sorry for you- I really am-it would break my heart.


----------



## AnnamW (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi All, My little guy is still in need of a home :'(


----------



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

Good luck with finding your doggie a home. All dogs deserve a good home. Though unfortunately many do not get one and I wish the best for this beaut of a dog


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am Vice-President of a dog charity. We do our best to rehome abandoned dogs. Currently we have over two hundred and twenty dogs in a shelter designed for one hundred maximum. We receive no funding from the local authorities and all our 12000 euros monthly running costs have to be obtained through strenuous fund-raising.
Yesterday morning we arrived at the shelter to find four -yes four - dogs that had been left in an outside pen. They had been there since closing time on Sunday afternoon. No food, no water and a very hot day.
We tracked down the owner who gave a sob story which on investigation turned out to be a pack of lies. The simple truth was that she didn't want the dogs anymore. 
Abandoning dogs is a crime punishable with a heavy fine and we intend today to make a denuncia against her. If the police take action as we think they will the vpublicity may serve as a warning to others.
My experiences at the shelter have given me a hard and cynical attitude to people who leave their dogs in this way. If your financial situation is uncertain: don't get a dog. Far too many people embark on pet ownership on a sentimental whim. When you own an animal you are responsible for its happiness and well-being .Period.
Now the UK regulations have been relaxed people can no longer use the excuse of difficult laws for dumping their dogs or cats...or even horses.
I can personally never imagine circumstances in which I would abandon my dog although I realise that fate deals some people unsurmountable obstacles. I realise that I have been comparatively fortunate....so far. Who knows what may happen to me or OH? We have stipulated that my son will take care of Our Little Azor if something awful happens to us but his circumstances may change. So I have sympathy for genuine cases.
I do hope that the OP manages to find her dog a permanent home. It sounds as if he is happily settled in his current abode.
But as other posters have pointed out, shelters all over the Costas are overflowing with dogs, all of whom are requiring new homes.
I would ask anyone thinking of getting a pet of any kind to consider very carefully the responsibility they are taking on. In these times of crisis, your situation may change quite suddenly for the worse.
Your pet's welfare has to be one of these considerations.
I'm not sure where in Spain the OP's dog is but she could post a photo to our website, adana.es for inclusion on our list of dogs for adoption....


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I have four dogs, 3 of which are rescues. My 2 terriers were tucked up in a sack ready for throwing into the irriagation canal when we pulled them from their would-be killers hands, he was dutch. Our boxer ***** had killed a couple of chickens so her English owner dug out 20 tamasipan tablets and force fed them down her throat and tied her to a tree to die. My son found her in a terrible state and bundled her into his car before the owner could shoot her in the eye with an airgun, a sure fire way of finishing her off or so he boasted. 

The police here did nothing to either owner despite our reporting them and whilst I am disgusted the woman in mrpyg9's post just dumped her dogs in the way she did I fear taking her to task via the law will only increase do it yourself killings by folk who wish to get rid of their pets. 

My heart goes out to anyone who finds themself in so terrible a position that they have to return to the UK without their precious pets, I do hope someone will come forward and offer her boy a good home. 

Alas, I fear there are just too many dogs out there needing homes too.


----------

